# A modern RDC.



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

We all know about the "RDC"..Rail Diesel Car:

http://www.trainweb.org/railpix/mis...6-1-02.jpg 

a "powered passenger car" of the 1950's that evolved from the "Doodlebug" of the 1920's..

Well check out this cool car! the concept is alive and well!

http://www.railpictures.net/viewpho...amp;nseq=5

yep..its self-powered!









story with more info, and a movie of the DMU underway: 
http://seattletransitblog.com/2009/...lroad-dmu/

Scot


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pic!

RDCs continue in daily use on the Via Rail run from Sudbury to White River Ontario. The route passes through territory totally uninhabited and inaccessible by road - the train will stop wherever it is flagged.

RDCs are still in non revenue use as well witness this photo taken a few weeks ago of CN's Track Evaluation Unit running on the Ontario Northland http://www.onrgallery.com/picoftheday/picarchive58.htm

RDCs have not yet vanished.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoa, looks like a run away superliner!

I noticed that the Camden River Rail Runner is also a self propelled diesel rail car that functions like a trolley. Running on streets with tight curves, etc..


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

This is video of the Westside Express from Wilsonville to Beaverton in the Portland, OR metro area

http://trimet.org/tv/episode25/index.htm


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

The photo of the Alaska RR DMU brings up a point that's a bit off topic. What is that "F" often seen on engines? When doing research for my Alco S4, I saw it so often that I had to add it to my own. Best I can come up with is "front"???? 

jack


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

F is indeed for Front. 
When walking beside at track level it takes the guessing out of which end is which....


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I found some additional video of the Westside Express System. Whiel the RDCs (DMUs ??) are very interesting I found the split double track, or gauntlet track quite interesting. I suppose you'd use the "inside track" to snuggle up next to the platform for passengers, and the "outside track" for runthoughs traveling at speed. Quite ingenious. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmOSujiM_L0


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

looks like the CN is using it as what we call a geometry car to check the track stucture. Cool, kind of like when the FRA had there T-10 car which also was a self propelled car type of passenger car. Was in servace for almost 30 years. Later RJD


----------

